# Question pour installer Windows sur DD externe



## ninkasi67 (16 Décembre 2016)

Hello la Team !!! Alors je vous explique mon cas , je souhaite installer Windows sur mon SSD externe en Thunderbolt . Inconvénient je suis en Raid 0 sur mon Macbook Pro 2011 .

Mon Idée : Cassé mon Raid 0 le temps de faire mon SSD avec Boot Camp une fois fait et windows installer . Refaire mon Raid et mettre le SSd ou cloner en Externe . Est-ce possible cette solution ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Décembre 2016)

Salut.

Je comprends pas trop. Tu veux mettre Windows sur le Raid ou sur un DDE non inclu dans le Raid?


----------



## ninkasi67 (16 Décembre 2016)

LE Ssd non inclus mais en thunderbolt . Je sais que cela ne marche pas sur le Raid à cause de la création d'une partition


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Décembre 2016)

Regarde ceci : Tuto: Installer BootCamp en externe (Thunderbolt uniquement)


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2016)

Un complément de lecture... http://forums.macg.co/threads/une-partition-de-mon-mac-a-disparu.1285480/page-2#post-13072365


----------



## ninkasi67 (16 Décembre 2016)

La merdasse Winclone est payant ....


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> La merdasse Winclone est payant ....


Et oui, mais je te confirme qu'il fait très bien son boulot conformément à la réponse #5.


----------



## ninkasi67 (16 Décembre 2016)

Je prend quelle version de Winclone ?? celle à 19,99 ??


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2016)

La version Basic ne permet pas d'utiliser un lecteur externe, il faut prendre la version Standard, qui sera de 38 €.


----------



## ninkasi67 (17 Décembre 2016)

Bon bien toujours pas réussi ! et toujours pas dormi !! Alors j'explique le Topos ! Mon Macbook pro année 2011
je veux installer windows ! j'ai tester le 10 !  impossible car problème avec Boot Camp d'ou l'utilisation de GPT Fdisk ... cela s'installe puis une erreur dans le programme ! donc avez vous une solution simple et pas prise de tête ... j'ai teste avec Seven ! j'ai pas d'Efi au démarrage ... Bordel je suis pas con mais alors la je cale ! normal j'utilise plus de Pc depuis 10 ans ....

@macomaniac .... tu as une solution à mon bordel ! Car Madame devient folle de pas pouvoir utiliser windows pour sa compta sachant que son ordi (PC de merde ) est en rade ....

@jeanjd63 je sais que tu maitrises ....


----------



## ninkasi67 (17 Décembre 2016)

J'ai ma clef avec dessus Windows 10 (transférer via unetbootin) et les drivers (telecharger via Boot Camp)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Décembre 2016)

Salut

Si c'est pour faire de la compta, pourquoi ne pas passer en virtualisation avec VirtualBox qui est gratuit?


----------



## ninkasi67 (17 Décembre 2016)

vue que j'ai achete Winclone ... et mettre sur mon Ssd en thunderbolt ... je lacherai pas l'affaire ! et puis je suis borné si je trouve pas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Décembre 2016)

Dans ce cas, il faut installer Windows sur le SSD interne (Raid) puis le cloner vers le SSD Thunderbolt.


----------



## ninkasi67 (17 Décembre 2016)

j'ai supprimer mon raid .... pour faire la manipulation


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Décembre 2016)

Bootcamp (Windows) n'est pas compatible avec le Raid?


----------



## ninkasi67 (17 Décembre 2016)

Non non , je dois cassé mon raid , réinstallé osx et lancer la procédure de Boot Camp ! j'ai installer les drivers , windows 10 , sur un ssd en usb  ( j'ai un efi au démarrage avec alt ) , j'ai utiliser gpt fdisk pour modifier l'hybride ... réussi mais après lors de l'installation de windows cela plante ....


----------



## ninkasi67 (17 Décembre 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Décembre 2016)

Tu n'as pas tout simplement une clé usb pour mettre les drivers?


----------



## ninkasi67 (17 Décembre 2016)

sisi je peux aussi


----------

